# Travel Insurance/Africa/2mths



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure where to put this not m/h related but it is health insurance:
Friend of mine 65 is travelling home to Zim for xmas and visiting relatives in Botswana she is going for 8 weeks but finding it hard to get travel insurance at sensible rates. She has no health issues. 

Insure and go wanted £180 and she would still not be covered the full time as the last 2 days not covered.
Her bank Co-Op doesnt do travel insurance.

Does anyone have any suggestions on travel insurance, esp to Africa please.

Many thanks

*Caro*


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we use staysure have done for the last few years ..


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Another recommendation for Staysure!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

We used these for our extended African trip, http://www.campbellirvine.com/asp/quotationChooseSTMT.asp

Dave.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I obviously do not know what bank account she has, but my Co-op current account has travel insurance as part of the "freebies". Not actually free, but you know what I mean. We had to pay to cover extra cover following an operation earlier in the year but they did at least cover it.

Has she spoken to the bank specifically about the Insurance cover?

Sue


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*africa insurance*

As a supplement to any insurance you carry from my experience i would recommend

1 carry dollars cash to pay for extras and for "express service ".

2 never EVER! leave a patient unsupervised in hospital..esp if they are female...its assumed that a member of the family will feed,wash and generally look after the patient

3 buy any drugs from a rec pharmacist

4 embassies can recommend good dentists and hospitals

5 forget all you are used to in the UK.....your health and its treatment is a commodity which you will have to pay for

enjoy the trip


----------

